# What is your favorite binding for all mountain riding?



## McRewers (Dec 9, 2019)

As the title says, what are your favorite all mountain bindings and why?

Is it any specific features, the response, comfort or something else?

I'm curious, what makes the best bindings for you?

Edit to specify a bit more:
I doesn't have to be binding originally made for all mountain, could as well be freeride or freestyle. Just as long as it is your personal favorite for riding all mountain.

Edit 2: Changed title from: What is your favorite all mountain binding?

Edit 3: There is no wrong choice as long as it is your favorite. It doesn't matter if someone else already mentioned it. As long as it is your personal favorite, it will be the best answer you can give.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I am really, really impressed with my Salomon Highlanders so far (I only have ~10 days on them, not in all kind of conditions). It's a bit early to call them "best bindings ever", but still you get the idea.

I am huge fan of the shadowfit system, not only for the movement it allows but also because it doesn't transmit all kind of parasite forces/torque. Still it's absolutely there when you need to push hard and really like the added stiffness compared to holograms. My old Holograms used to feel a bit light in certain freeride conditions, but the Highlanders really hit the nail here. They are never in the way when you tweak, surf, move, but always there when you push. Hard to see a situation where they aren't just excellent bindings–except splitboarding… Plus they are dead simple to fit and adjust.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

K2 Lien AT's are my favorite so far - simple and just work. Comfortable, dependable, great feel whether carving or slashing just love them.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Burton Malavita, have been my favorite for a while. Mostly, because of the all day comfort and great response.
I have 3 sets of them, for my Orca, Asymulator and I bought an extra set this season on sale, that I'm planning on using for the 2023 Mega Merc, when that comes in store.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Now Drives with burton straps are my go to bindings, have had them for about 5 seasons and theyre still working great


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Cartel X. 

Haven't had to even think about them since I got them. So so so solid.


----------



## BobbyGrand (Jan 3, 2014)

Rome Cleavers - the AUX strap is the most secure / comfortable strap I have ever used! The adjustability is also insane with the heel strap to allow for more or less response.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a Flow Fan boy, what can I say. At my age, ( 60+) the days of sitting on my ass in the snow to strap in are long, long gone. I have a number of sets of Flow NX2's, AT's etc and they have all been rock solid. I have never had a parts issue with any of them. That aside, they ride awesome. I go 200 to 210 depending on how far away the last holiday was and they supply me with all the control I need. Everything gets sent directly to the deck via the aluminum base plate. Others want a little more flex, but at my size, I ain't looking for flex.
Once they are dialed in, I hardly ever have to adjust them.
So, reliability, performance, ease of use. NX2's cover it all for me. Looking forward to trying the new Nidecker Step-Ins. Might have to get a new board for those.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Now Drives with burton straps are my go to bindings, have had them for about 5 seasons and theyre still working great


Same here! Now drives with burtons DT hammock straps are my absolute favorites. Great for charging and carving, but I sometimes prefer my Rome Katanas for a bit more lateral flex and board feel.


----------



## dddjr (Jan 7, 2022)

historically the cartels.........but this season i got on some nitro teams and i may have a new favorite! nitros seem a bit damper and equal to or greater response.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

16gkid said:


> Now Drives with burton straps are my go to bindings, have had them for about 5 seasons and theyre still working great





Schoobang said:


> Same here! Now drives with burtons DT hammock straps are my absolute favorites. Great for charging and carving, but I sometimes prefer my Rome Katanas for a bit more lateral flex and board feel.


Nr 3. Its unbelievable how bad the Now straps are. Anyone of you have fitted DT toe straps?


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Schoobang said:


> Same here! Now drives with burtons DT hammock straps are my absolute favorites. Great for charging and carving, but I sometimes prefer my Rome Katanas for a bit more lateral flex and board feel.


Are the straps on Now bindings bad? Is that why you use Burton straps?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

unsuspected said:


> Nr 3. Its unbelievable how bad the Now straps are. Anyone of you have fitted DT toe straps?


Yep did both, I like this version, some people like the version before










AC93 said:


> Are the straps on Now bindings bad? Is that why you use Burton straps?


The last time I used em were back in 2017ish, they...were not great, I'm assuming the ones they use now have to be better?
The best part of using burton hardware is if something breaks, I can almost guarantee whatever resort you're at will have parts to fix it


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Oldman said:


> I'm a Flow Fan boy, what can I say. At my age, ( 60+) the days of sitting my ass in the snow to strap in are long, long gone. I have a number of sets of Flow NX2's, AT's etc and they have all been rock solid. I have never had a parts issue with any of them. That aside, they ride awesome. I go 200 to 210 depending on how far away the last holiday was and they supply me with all the control I need. Everything gets sent directly to the deck via the aluminum base plate. Others want a little more flex, but at my size, I ain't looking for flex.
> Once they are dialed in, I hardly ever have to adjust them.
> So, reliability, performance, ease of use. NX2's cover it all for me.


Same here. Nx2's for me, have several pairs. Also 200lbs give or take.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

unsuspected said:


> Nr 3. Its unbelievable how bad the Now straps are. Anyone of you have fitted DT toe straps?


yeah i am using the DT toe straps too. Works great.


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

Katana, hands down the most comfortable bindings I’ve ever had. Playful enough at low speeds, but plenty locked in for more hard charging. Also I think they are the best straps in the business.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

I am currently in love with the *Nitro Team Pro's*. 

The build quality and materials
The glove-like fit
The bomber rachets
The grippy Vibram toe strap has NEVER slipped
The small baseplate footprint
The all-day comfort

They just work! 

The only thing I would change is the mini-disk to a standard disk for a more locked-in, less surfy feel.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

AC93 said:


> Are the straps on Now bindings bad? Is that why you use Burton straps?


the original straps were supposed to be an upgraded better version when I got my now drives a couple of years ago. They worked ok the first 25-30 days or so and after that they were really annoying. I preferred my katanas for all kind of riding before I changed to burton straps on the drives


----------



## McRewers (Dec 9, 2019)

toaster said:


> I am currently in love with the *Nitro Team Pro's*.
> 
> The build quality and materials
> The glove-like fit
> ...


If you should get a new pair, would you get the 21/22 model discounted or wait for the 22/23 model with the upgraded air dampening?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Nitro Machine with maxed out forward lean. Vibram, canted footbeds, the wire in straps and so on and so on.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Katanas, no contest. Great response, the most comfortable binding I've ever been in, and no weird reliability problems.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Flux XF.

I like the response and the board feel. The straps are nice too.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Now Drive with stock straps. I like the stock straps because I can flip the ankles for a marked difference in response. Toe caps slipping off is easy to solve by swapping the kinked ladder left/right.

For someone with smallish feet (8) and a preference for wide boards, skatetech is the way to go. My second favorite bindings are Pilots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome DOD or Vice. I pretty much don't ride anything else at this point.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I find myself on my Targas the most, definitely have more days on them than any other binding and I love the locked in feel and support. But if had to choose 1 binding to cover everything I'd go with the DODs, recently added the pivot mount hardware to mine and now the support and comfort for me is phenomenal with just enough give.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Phedder said:


> I find myself on my Targas the most, definitely have more days on them than any other binding and I love the locked in feel and support. But if had to choose 1 binding to cover everything I'd go with the DODs, recently added the pivot mount hardware to mine and now the support and comfort for me is phenomenal with just enough give.


Did you just order the pivot mount online? That’s what has been keeping me off the DOD.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Luffe said:


> Did you just order the pivot mount online? That’s what has been keeping me off the DOD.


I was talking with one of their warranty reps after requesting some new bolts for my Targas. I said how much I love the pivot mount on both my Targas and Katanas, love the feel of the DOD but a full 5-6 hour riding day gives me arch pain without the pivot mount. I asked if it shared the frame design of the Cleavers and if the parts would be compatible, that I was happy to pay extra for the premium feature, and he sent them out to me free of charge anyway! Rome customer support has always been fantastic in my experience, definitely another thing that keeps me on their bindings. Pivot mount isn't listed on their spare parts page so I think you'd have to reach out and ask, they might charge you or they might send them out free. I've always had good experiences being kind, polite, and letting them know how stoked I am on their products hah. I did have to take some sandpaper to the frame to get them to fit, basically just removed the paint on the inside of where they mount to.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've owned DODs, Katanas, Cleavers, and Black Labels. I also own Nitro Team Pro, Now Drive, Now Pilots, I've owned several different levels of Flow, and even K2 Cinch. My Cleavers and Katanas are by far my favorite bindings.


----------



## McRewers (Dec 9, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I've owned DODs, Katanas, Cleavers, and Black Labels. I also own Nitro Team Pro, Now Drive, Now Pilots, I've owned several different levels of Flow, and even K2 Cinch. My Cleavers and Katanas are by far my favorite bindings.


Would you mind giving a short comparison between the katanas and team pro?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

kanyekim said:


> A forward lean setting is identified by a menu on the highback of your snowboarding binding (the highback is that flappy section that folds up and down) whenever you want to lean forward.This function adjusts the amount to which your highback sits against your calf, as well as how far forward it sits.


Haha! I wasn’t aware we where answering questions no one asked but yes, you are quite correct good sir.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Spammers are going to spam.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

What's the over under on how long before Donutz drops the banned hammer on him?


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

16gkid said:


> Now Drives with burton straps are my go to bindings, have had them for about 5 seasons and theyre still working great





Schoobang said:


> Same here! Now drives with burtons DT hammock straps are my absolute favorites. Great for charging and carving, but I sometimes prefer my Rome Katanas for a bit more lateral flex and board feel.





unsuspected said:


> Nr 3. Its unbelievable how bad the Now straps are. Anyone of you have fitted DT toe straps?


I did the same on my K2 Far out, swaped with B DT ancle strap as the K2 are to narrow for my taste. Too much preassure point for a set of split bindings.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Oldman said:


> What's the over under on how long before Donutz drops the banned hammer on him?


I'm not even waiting for them to edit in their spam any more.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

McRewers said:


> Would you mind giving a short comparison between the katanas and team pro?


I really like the Team Pro. They have a nice feel to them, quite precise. The Katanas are a little surfier, but the Katanas have that ankle strap adjustment that's just insanely useful. Also I like the Katana toe strap better.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Donutz said:


> I'm not even waiting for them to edit in their spam any more.


notice how they moved across the border this year?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Rip154 said:


> notice how they moved across the border this year?


This one was one of the Pakistan spammers. They're pretty much a slam-dunk.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

So do you guys change out the factory straps that come with the Now Pilots also? What's the issue you find with NOW straps out of curiosity.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NT.Thunder said:


> So do you guys change out the factory straps that come with the Now Pilots also? What's the issue you find with NOW straps out of curiosity.


NOW toe straps tend to slip off, at least with certain boots. Lassos and Lasso Pros are bad for this. I've read that swapping the toe straps left for right can help, but haven't tried it.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Donutz said:


> NOW toe straps tend to slip off, at least with certain boots. Lassos and Lasso Pros are bad for this. I've read that swapping the toe straps left for right can help, but haven't tried it.


Yeah okay, hendy to know as I'm currently running the Ride Lasso's so will keep an eye on that


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

2020 Burton Step-on. I had Union, K2 lien AT, Salomon hologram, Flow NX2-AT, Fuse (converted to hybrid)and the Fuse GT hybrid but i do not use them anymore.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Flow Fuse GTs are a good all-mountain binding.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Donutz said:


> NOW toe straps tend to slip off, at least with certain boots. Lassos and Lasso Pros are bad for this. I've read that swapping the toe straps left for right can help, but haven't tried it.


I tried swapping them on My Pilots, did not work a lot better. They sent me their newer model (back 3 years ago), it works better but not fully impressed either. 
For what it is worth, I ride Adidas Acerra and not too in love with the fit of the Katanas toe strap either, they slipped a few times, maybe I dont know how to strap in...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Donutz said:


> NOW toe straps tend to slip off, at least with certain boots. Lassos and Lasso Pros are bad for this. I've read that swapping the toe straps left for right can help, but haven't tried it.





LeDe said:


> I tried swapping them on My Pilots, did not work a lot better. They sent me their newer model (back 3 years ago), it works better but not fully impressed either.


If swapping toe caps left and right doesn't work (it didn't for me), try swapping the kinked ladder (circled below) left and right, so that the kink points upward.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Donutz said:


> I really like the Team Pro. They have a nice feel to them, quite precise. The Katanas are a little surfier, but the Katanas have that ankle strap adjustment that's just insanely useful. Also I like the Katana toe strap better.


I've got a pair of Team Pro with K2 Thraxis boots. Do you see any reason to pick up some discounted Cleavers before they run out of sale items? Probably will mostly be riding a 157 Surfari the next couple years (180lb size 9 boots).

The Thraxis are the right length for my foot but I am still trying to lock down my heel with heel wedges, jbars, other tognar stuff (low volume midfoot, flat arches, skinny heel) and currently find the Team Pro ankle straps do a pretty solid job of holding my heel down, but I absolutely have to loosen the ankle straps at the bottom of the run before riding the lift.

How do you have your pivot mounts angled on the Katana and Cleaver?

My other thought was since the Surfari is already so damp maybe some Flux bindings to really muscle it around.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Demi9OD said:


> How do you have your pivot mounts angled on the Katana and Cleaver?


I have the pivots angled so the ankle straps are as high up on my boots as possible.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

I couldn't resist. Cleavers on the way.


----------



## stikman33 (Jan 10, 2022)

Another vote for Nitro Team. Take it for what its worth I've only ever had 3 sets. Lamar (my first set 20 years ago), still have them somewhere. Salomon Pact (bought them with a board, hit a jump earlier this season and my right foot snapped the baseplate in half), and now the Nitro Team. By far the nicest one i've owned.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Honestly, the Romes or the Nitros, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Rome DOD is my current favorite. I have two sets. One on my resort board and one on my Pow board. Love the DOD for everything!!!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm happily rocking K2 lien/lineups and Rome vice bindings. Probably going to pick up some katanas next.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Love my flow nx2 for the freeride. Rome Targas on the carving deck. Now pilot for the freestyle deck—but the toe strap sucks. Also malavitas are comfy but the ankle strap pisses me off. Ratchet misfeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McRewers (Dec 9, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Love my flow nx2 for the freeride. Rome Targas on the carving deck. Now pilot for the freestyle deck—but the toe strap sucks. Also malavitas are comfy but the ankle strap pisses me off. Ratchet misfeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if you didn't know what type of riding you would do that day. Which pair would you choose to do a bit of everything?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

McRewers said:


> So if you didn't know what type of riding you would do that day. Which pair would you choose to do a bit of everything?


Malavita. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatgunjoe (10 mo ago)

Burton cartel x….the new cartels are a little softer than previous years, the x is a little more responsive than previous years….I’d go with a medium stiff boot if you still want to tweak but i prefer that combo as i can get response and control out of the board for just a out any conditions


----------



## Awchute (11 mo ago)

I have regular Cartels paired with a really stiff Rossignol XV board and a pair of Union Atlas on slightly less stiff K2 Instrument.

I actually prefer the Cartels despite being softer bindings on a stiffer board. They are much damper than the unions, which I didn’t realize before riding them. Also, I never get pressure points with the Cartels, while i get discomfort under heel strap with Atlas if I’m not careful about strapping in too tight.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting no Union votes. I ride 100 or so days a year. Been using a couple pairs of STR's for at least 5-6 years now. Simple, comfortable, mid flex, great bang for the buck. I've also got an even older pair of forces that have god only knows how days on them. Even more than the STR's. Still going strong. Really ratty looking though. They are tanks. Yes I have a 3 board quiver.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

bob2356 said:


> Interesting no Union votes. I ride 100 or so days a year. Been using a couple pairs of STR's for at least 5-6 years now. Simple, comfortable, mid flex, great bang for the buck. I've also got an even older pair of forces that have god only knows how days on them. Even more than the STR's. Still going strong. Really ratty looking though. They are tanks. Yes I have a 3 board quiver.


Nothing wrong with Unions, especially in the past couple years after they fixed the screw-backing-out thing. They are simple and tank-ish, but that's also probably why they're hardly anybody's favorite. For me they're like third place and a recommendable binding if they happen to be comfortable for you and you like that solid baseplate/metal heel loop feel.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

In addition to the Flux XF, I also ride the Jones Mercury. They're quite nice.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

drblast said:


> Nothing wrong with Unions, especially in the past couple years after they fixed the screw-backing-out thing. They are simple and tank-ish, but that's also probably why they're hardly anybody's favorite. For me they're like third place and a recommendable binding if they happen to be comfortable for you and you like that solid baseplate/metal heel loop feel.


Fair assessment. Never had screw problem ever. I really do like the direct feedback solid base plate feel. I also like the super quick response I can get out of it. Had burton, k2, flow nitro etc.,, etc. over the years so I have ridden plenty of variety.

I see plenty on the hill so they must be at least some people's favorite.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah the first time I tried Unions I had been riding Malavitas for a couple seasons and it was a night and day difference in feel and response.

I think at some point you find something you really like and stop looking. Had I not had the screw issue with my unions and gotten some Targas for a ridiculously low price I'd have never tried Rome bindings and Unions would probably still be my favorite.

I've also never ridden Flow, Nitro, or K2 bindings mostly because I'm happy with Katanas and those brands aren't as popular so they're harder to try. I might like those even better, but I probably won't find out for a while, if ever.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

16gkid said:


> Now Drives with burton straps are my go to bindings, have had them for about 5 seasons and theyre still working great


Amen.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I love my Union Falcors & Stratas, but the Rome DOD is oh so good also. I have each binding matched up specifically to each board in my quiver.


----------



## McRewers (Dec 9, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> I love my Union Falcors & Stratas, but the Rome DOD is oh so good also. I have each binding matched up specifically to each board in my quiver.


If you were forced to, could you pick a favorite then?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

McRewers said:


> If you were forced to, could you pick a favorite then?


No - I have a quiver for nearly everything in my kit, so I could not even tell you what my favorite is for a jacket, goggles, or gloves/mittens, etc.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

1: Burton Clutch/X-Base Reflex
2: Salomon District (Burton asym straps)
Tolerable: Now Brigade and Union Flite

Figures Burton would discontinue both their best bindings, but I guess the new Cartels would be nice with softer asym straps. The autocant footbeds they make are awful. Salomon with no canting and asym straps would be nice, it would make me buy another. The Now.3s might work for me, and want to try the new Union Ultra and Charger. Some brands I would like to try, but just land too much in between sizes, like Flux. Stuff like Now and Bent Metal would be perfectly usable if they fixed the baseplate sidewalls and get proper asym straps. Metal body bindings, I just don’t like them, and haven’t found any I’d ride for half a day.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

bob2356 said:


> Interesting no Union votes. I ride 100 or so days a year. Been using a couple pairs of STR's for at least 5-6 years now. Simple, comfortable, mid flex, great bang for the buck. I've also got an even older pair of forces that have god only knows how days on them. Even more than the STR's. Still going strong. Really ratty looking though. They are tanks. Yes I have a 3 board quiver.


I still replace more Union parts than any other. And it's funny you mention the STR, as that is by far our most warrantied binding this year. Frame snaps. Before that it was the Contact Pro, same issue. Have a couple guys in the shop that are hard core koolaid drinkers, mostly either Atlas or Stratas, and none of them have a full set of working ratchets. They're low quality, sorry but I'm just kinda tired of pretending they're not. They are flashy, trendy, and that part matters more than durability to them I guess. Oh and one of the shop bois broke a Strata frame this year too. Know how many other brands combined have come into the shop with broken frames in the last 3 years? None.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Perfect timing for my post lol. Stratas have been my go-to since they first came out, and added the new Atlas to the rotation as of last year. No issues with frames, ratchets, or anything, and I push them hard. I swap boards around constantly, but only have 2-3 pairs of bindings at a time. Sure, I don't get 100 days a season like shop kids, then again 1/2 of my days aren't just a couple laps before/after a shift, so in reality we're putting about the same hours of use on our gear.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nivek said:


> I still replace more Union parts than any other. And it's funny you mention the STR, as that is by far our most warrantied binding this year. Frame snaps. Before that it was the Contact Pro, same issue. Have a couple guys in the shop that are hard core koolaid drinkers, mostly either Atlas or Stratas, and none of them have a full set of working ratchets. They're low quality, sorry but I'm just kinda tired of pretending they're not. They are flashy, trendy, and that part matters more than durability to them I guess. Oh and one of the shop bois broke a Strata frame this year too. Know how many other brands combined have come into the shop with broken frames in the last 3 years? None.


Then I'm glad I passed on Unions when I was in the market for bindings. Union does sell a crap load of bindings for sure. They're the only brand I see on the hill as much, if not more than Burtons.


----------



## JWJW (9 mo ago)

McRewers said:


> As the title says, what are your favorite all mountain bindings and why?
> 
> Is it any specific features, the response, comfort or something else?
> 
> ...


I love my Flow nx2 gt bindings...takes 5 seconds to put my foot in the binding and pull up the highback...while I'm standing!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

JWJW said:


> I love my Flow nx2 gt bindings...takes 5 seconds to put my foot in the binding and pull up the highback...while I'm standing!


I just picked up some NX2 GT's. I was worried they might be too stiff, but that hasn't been the case. Really happy with them so far. Very responsive binding.


----------

